# HP TouchPad Wireless Keyboard Remapping 4 ICS



## cinnabarcorp (Jan 25, 2012)

I have the Official HP TouchPad Wireless Keyboard and I'm running cm9 0.6

Some keys on the Keyboard are non functional with ICS. For example

Brightness Control
Back and Forward Music
Notification Key
Card View Key (Could be used as home button)
Virtual Keyboard Toggle Key
and some others I cant think of

My point is, how can I make these keys functional to actually work

and

Is there any way someone could probably develop a driver that can be flashed via Clockwork Mod Recovery as a ZIP?

It would be a great help to us TouchPad Users running CM9 ICS


----------



## cinnabarcorp (Jan 25, 2012)

So I guess not one person has anything to say regarding this?


----------



## GreenApplez (Oct 1, 2011)

I had tried to edit system files myself, but it resulted in needing a fresh install of Ics. I think it has to be cooked in.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

I thought I was on the right track before I hot a dead end. Take a look at this topic:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/16300-[HELP]Want-to-write-my-own-keyboard-layout#entry419157
[HELP]Want to write my own keyboard layout
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

